# Crazy idea... ride UP Haleakala (Maui) May 28-31, anyone?



## MisterAngular (Feb 6, 2007)

*Crazy idea... ride UP Haleakala ** November 12-15 ** anyone?*

OK, so I know this is the PNW forum, but if anyone feels like getting the heck outta dodge and riding up a little hill on Maui known as Haleakala next month... prices are pretty good right for now for airfare and hotel, under $500 per person if you're not picky about the hotel. 

One of my coworkers did it a month and a half ago, and another friend of a friend did it last month, so I'm itching to try it. A few more weeks of training and hopefully I'll be ready for the 10,000 ft climb, even if I don't scream right up to the top. If it takes me six hours or more, so be it. I'm 5 '10 1/2" and 192 pounds, so not exactly a spry little climber dude but I'm working on it.

Any takers? Seems like it makes more sense to meet a local rider who you can train a bit with before the big climb, as opposed to trying to find someone that lives on Maui, etc. And posting on Craigslist is a bit too scary for me.  I'm not gay and not looking for a serial killer/psychopath type. 

Bradley

UPDATE: Target date is now June 11th for the trip.

UPDATE UPDATE: Flights are booked! Departure from SEA on November 12th,2010!


----------



## tyro (May 15, 2005)

I did it a couple of weeks ago. It was great. The weather at the top is a lot like a NW winter day, cold and raining sideways. It took me 4 hours with a few bathroom and food stops and to wait on the other guy in the group. He ended up not making it to the top, so I went the last several thousand feet solo. Fantastic road surface. You can really scream on the way down. Lots of fun. 

It's not really that tough of a ride. The average grade is 5.5% for about the whole thing. I did not race it or even really go that hard at all. I had been off the bike for a week prior with the shingles and felt pretty so-so when I rode it. I had the flu the week before that. 

I rode the road to Hana the next day. You've got to do that one when you are there too. Classic ride along the coast with lots of twists and turns. Incredible views too. There's a great little banana bread stand (Auntie Sandy's) in Keannae.

I'm going back next winter for the same thing. It felt soooooooooooooooooo good to have some warmth on the skin. I swear it felt as though I was on EPO! Especially nice compared to the NW weather.


----------



## kreger (Mar 10, 2004)

i havent done it,,,,

but i have the shirt 










https://www.twinsix.com/gear/gear_t609t13.htm

buddy of mine did it both ways, its a no go for me right now, doesnt work with school and working in a sector not doing so hot in the recession thing.


----------



## MisterAngular (Feb 6, 2007)

So the window of opportunity has passed by for the last week of May but the first two weeks of June look good. 

Anyone up for a trip to Maui on/about Thursday June 11th?  God knows, I have a lot of training to do between now and then. So much work, so few watts!


----------



## MisterAngular (Feb 6, 2007)

Resurrecting this old thread in light of the fact I just booked a ticket to Maui for November 12th through the 17th.  

Another avid cyclist buddy of mine is going as well and we're going to do the epic Haleakala ride as well as other rides around the island while we're there. 

Airfare is still fairly low for non-stop on Hawaiian, and not too bad on Alaska but the flight times suck by comparison.


----------



## MisterAngular (Feb 6, 2007)

Oh, and by "fairly low" I mean $308 R/T on Hawaiian (plus taxes/fees). 

It's kind of funny looking back at my original post. I'm a good 12 pounds lighter now! Should be a blast pedaling around Maui in November... you know, about the time it's raining every day here and 45-50 degrees.


----------



## Tlaloc (May 12, 2005)

*Web Page about it*

http://www.chainreactionbicycles.com/haleakala.htm


----------



## MisterAngular (Feb 6, 2007)

That's a great write-up on the Haleakala ride and one I've linked to many times. I've started another post on my Maui cycling plans over on BF if anyone's interested. This month is going to be challenging in terms of staying focused and getting the miles/training in as the days become shorter and shorter and wetter and wetter.


----------



## MisterAngular (Feb 6, 2007)

See. Doesn't look so bad.


----------



## moralleper (Jul 21, 2009)

Did you ever do this ride? I will be in Maui May 23-June 6th 2011, and am planning on tackling this ride. Thanks for any info you might have.


----------



## MisterAngular (Feb 6, 2007)

Why, yes. Yes I did.  

I think I posted some commentary and pictures over on bikeforums.net, but to sum up the ride... it was hard. All kinds of hard. But it's an epic ride and I still highly recommend it.

Aside from training as much as you can, my advice would be to get an early start to beat the heat. We left from Paia about 9 AM. 7-7:30 would have been better. It got warm quickly so the first 1/3 (in terms of elevation gain) of the ride felt hot & humid. The second 1/3 you find yourself out in the sun, less tree cover, and the grade tips up. The final 1/3 temps are cooling off but the air was thinning out and fatigue was setting in, plus there was some inclement weather at the top. It was quite cold and misty, enshrouded by clouds so we didn't get to enjoy the awe inspiring views from the summit. Not much you can do about that. The weather at the top is hard to predict. Definitely bring a tyvek jacket and leg warmers for the descent. First 20 minutes or so was really chilly.

Bradley


----------



## MisterAngular (Feb 6, 2007)

I didn't wind up getting very many good pictures, but here are a few.

Me dorking out at 5900 feet...










Reaching the summit...










My riding buddy/coworker and I at the summit. Of course my eyes are closed. Doh...










Not too often you get to see 5 digits of elevation on the ol' Garmin...


----------



## moralleper (Jul 21, 2009)

thanks for the info.


----------



## MisterAngular (Feb 6, 2007)

moralleper said:


> Did you ever do this ride? I will be in Maui May 23-June 6th 2011, and am planning on tackling this ride. Thanks for any info you might have.


Haven't checked in here in a while. Did you do it?! How'd it go? Pics?


----------

